# Electric Chair prop is done! (See video)



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

*Here is one of my step-by-step videos..
I have been wanting to do an Electric Chair for many years now.
Well Sir, I finished it today!




Click the pic to see the youtube video.*


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

That's awesome, might need to make time to build one myself.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Well done!!! I made an electric chair years ago, but not nearly as advanced as yours. Keep up the good work!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

o ya thats cool i like it --thanks for sharing


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Loved this video. I have to say though, my favorite parts are those when you fast forward the hammer, drilling etc. too funny and yet terribly informative. I bet this thing is a giant hit with everyone.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks like a fun prop! Excellent work. Excellent tutorial.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way cool...nice work...now I know what to do with those vibrator units I bought on e-bay


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

Which vibrator units? and is there more?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

drazster said:


> Loved this video. I have to say though, my favorite parts are those when you fast forward the hammer, drilling etc. too funny and yet terribly informative. I bet this thing is a giant hit with everyone.


I agree! That sounded like a wood pecker! great video!


----------



## aowright (Oct 10, 2008)

Ha ha!! I would recommend the video just for the editing... I loved the fast forwards.

I never considered building an electric chair but after seeing yours, I think the kids would love it. Great job!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I loved that. I definately want one, but have no clue where to put it. Great job man!!


----------



## SilverScream (Jul 30, 2008)

The response on the scare was obviously saying "a job well done"


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LMAO! The kid at the end screaming was great..Very original prop! Well done, I love it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That is way cool
would be great at partyies too.
thanks ,good how to vid


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

I have an electric chair too, but it's designed for a stationary prop instead of the public. 

I really like the noise the sander makes. That is definitely one thing I am missing, just adds that little something.

Well done.


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

wow very nice ... I would love to do some thing like this with mine.. Thanks for the ideas and tutorial


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Great prop, and my favorite Make-video of yours yet. The fast-forward hammering was hilarious and the test run was a riot! That was your kid I assume?

Fun fun fun.


----------



## arzerkle (Nov 7, 2007)

If you don't mind, may I ask what type of electric switch system did you use ? I'm having alittle problem coming up with one .
Thanks
Rob


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

It is a "Cherry" brand switch. I think it may they same kind you would find in an old washer, dryer, or fridge. You know, the one that is used to shut the machine off/turn the light on when the door is opened.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just totally awesome. I loved the editing and tutorial.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

This is great!
My favorite quote..."when building halloween props, you need alcohol".....lmao!


----------

